# How do I check versions in UNIX???



## pwharff (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm installing the latest release of Apache for the company I work for and I have no idea what version of Apache we are running now?  In fact, I don't know how to check versions in UNIX on any installed package on the server.  

There has to be an easy to do this.  I fagely remember something about a 'proc' folder that contained this infomation.  Someone please help.  Thanks in advance.

--Paul


----------



## howardm4 (Jul 22, 2002)

each piece of s/w is different.

most take a -v kind of option.....

[localhost:~] howardm% httpd -version
Server version: Apache/1.3.26 (Darwin)
Server built:   06/24/02 16:41:08


----------



## pwharff (Jul 22, 2002)

Duh!  I remember this now.  Thanks a bunch.  So I guess there isn't just one program or script that lets you check versions of any sw package installed.  

--Paul


----------



## hazmat (Jul 22, 2002)

uname -a will give you the version of Unix you are running.


----------



## gatorparrots (Jul 22, 2002)

for apache version information, type:
*httpd -v*
it will also tell you when the server was built (first initialized).


----------



## sao (Jul 23, 2002)

Some more:

 What OS version? ('*sw_vers*')
 What version of make? ('*make -v*')
 What Fink version? ('*fink --version*')
 What version of the dev tools? ('*cc -v*')


 Cheers...


----------

